# Literary Maneuvers SEPTEMBER 2020: A Voice in the Storm



## SueC (Sep 1, 2020)

*Introducing*
*Literary Maneuvers Competition*
*for September 2020*


*"A Voice in the Storm"*


*Word limit: 650 *
*Begins Tuesday, September 1 *
*Closes Tuesday, September 15 *
2359hrs GMT
Critiques from judges due to SueC 
(please and thank you) 
by *Wednesday, September 30* 




*Introduction*


*This month you will be prompted to
write a story about:*


_*A Voice in the Storm *_


Pick your own title, write about whatever you want, as long as it fits the prompt. 


If you win, you'll get a badge pinned to your profile, plus the chance to write for our yearly Grand Fiction Challenge which carries cash prizes. Pretty neat, eh?




*The Awesome *
*September 2020 Judges*
*River Rose*
*bdcharles*
*un_dead*
*Taylor*
*
*
*Thank you all!*


If you wish to know more about scoring, take a look at the NEW JUDGING GUIDE which also includes a template to use for your scoring. Please use this template for consistency.




Additional


All entries that wish to retain their first rights should 
post in the LM WORKSHOP THREAD.


All anonymous entries should be sent to SueC by private message and please note in 
the PM if you want your entry posted in the workshop thread, not visible to the public


Lastly, why not check out this ancient text on how to best approach this task.




Click HERE for the Rules


There are a few ways to post your entry:


If you aren't too concerned about your first rights, 
then you can simply post your entry here in this thread.


You can opt to have your entry posted in the Workshop 
which is a special thread just for LM entries. 
You would put your story there if you wish to protect your first rights, 
in case you wish to have the story published one day. 
Note: If you do post it in the workshop thread, you must post a link 
to it here in this thread otherwise your story may not be counted.


You may post your story anonymously. 
To do so, send your story to the host (SueC) of the competition. 
If you wish to have us post it in the workshop thread then say so. 
Your name will be revealed upon the release of the score.


Everyone is welcome to participate, including judges. A judge's entry will receive a review by their fellow judges, but it will not receive a score, though some judges are happy to let you know their score for you privately. Please refrain from 'like'-ing or 'lol'-ing an entry until the scores are posted.


Judges: In the tradition of LM competitions of yore, if you could send the scores no later than September 30th, it will ensure a timely release of results. Much later than that and I will have to post with what I have. Again, please see the Judging Guidelines if you have questions. Following the suggested formatting will be much appreciated, too.


*This competition will close on:*
*Tuesday September 15 at 2359hrs, GMT (not BST), on the dot. *
*Please note any time differences where you *
*are and be mindful of daylight savings time.*​


----------



## Matchu (Sep 6, 2020)

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...ptember-2020?p=2304927&viewfull=1#post2304927


----------



## SueC (Sep 6, 2020)

The Bargain


----------



## Smith (Sep 8, 2020)

My submission.


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 9, 2020)

Telepresent Dreams in a Floundering Leviathan


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 12, 2020)

Busking


----------



## SueC (Sep 12, 2020)

The Obelisk


----------



## CyberWar (Sep 15, 2020)

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...ptember-2020?p=2306564&viewfull=1#post2306564


----------



## SueC (Sep 15, 2020)

-supercell: Jigs & Fixtures


----------



## SueC (Sep 15, 2020)

The Storm at the Gates of Twilight


----------



## SueC (Sep 15, 2020)

FIRST CONTACT


----------

